# Pretty daring! In more ways than 1! lol **PG ** rating



## Speed Racer

Wow! What an excellent seat that guy has. I don't ride that well in tack and fullseat breeches! :lol:

I did find it amusing that he wore a helmet and nothing else. Plus, the horse hair he found later in private places had to be annoying. I hope he didn't get a rash!


----------



## corinowalk

Thats what I was thinking! I would think that a man would have difficulty with the landing and all...with his bits hanging out!


----------



## Speed Racer

Yeah, a rash or rug burn on his dangly bits wouldn't be pleasant. :-o

It would take a whole carton full of Anti Monkey Butt Powder to get rid of that!


----------



## corinowalk

I cant imagine that as a woman. I may just get split right up the middle!


----------



## Speed Racer

I can only think of the snail tracks I'd leave on the horse's back. :shock:


----------



## corinowalk

EEwwww....You'd be diggin hair outta your girly for weeks!


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep. Not my idea of a fun time! :?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Per the thread on COTH this guy told someone (judge I think) that he did not have a costume for some jumper class and he was told, jokingly, to go naked. So he did.

Pretty impressive seat for a naked bareback person. And so glad he remembered his helmet. Must be safe.


----------



## Citrus

ew.... something could have popped up! Gives a whole new meaning to mounting your horse hahahahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Juniper

made me smile!!


----------



## smrobs

Oh, ya'll are _nasty_ LOL. That made me uncomfortable just watching it. That fence at :44 when the horse kinda gets a little too close and then just pops up over it........I would imagine that had to hurt at least a little.


----------



## inaclick

Oooh...ouch!

Kudos for excellent seat and bravery.
And a bit of insanity.


----------



## ponyboy

OP I think you got your ratings mixed up - That was more than just PG!

Bravest man in the world.


----------



## ilyTango

Ouch ouch ouch! Lmfao. That was the highlight of my day.


----------



## Ktibb

Way too funny! Thanks for sharing this, I needed the smile.

And yes... I'd say just a bit more than PG... pun intended


----------



## Plains Drifter

ROFL! OMG...I honestly can't imagine. Brave...brave guy.


----------



## franknbeans

ponyboy said:


> OP I think you got your ratings mixed up - That was more than just PG!


 
nah.....I didn't think you could really see anything....:lol: so not an R....nothing inbetween.

plus, just ask my kids.....I am pretty liberal.:wink: (much to their embarrassment sometimes.....)


----------



## lilkitty90

bahahaha toooo funny!!!! lol love it what a brave and courageous soul lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Aw man, that has to hurt that guy's junk! Pretty amazing form though.


----------



## dressagexlee

Speed Racer said:


> I can only think of the snail tracks I'd leave on the horse's back. :shock:


xD

This guy gets to be the new King of Streaking.


----------



## trailqueen

That guy has a great seat! and he rides well too


----------



## Jacksmama

:rofl::rofl::clap::clap::lol::rofl:


Speed Racer said:


> I can only think of the snail tracks I'd leave on the horse's back. :shock:


----------



## littrella

maybe that's what i'm doing wrong, clothes, who would have thunk it? ****!!!


----------



## Lonestar22

I LOVE this. It made my day. Ohh how I wish I knew this guy.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

My lack of riding ability aside, I could not do that. The girls would flop around so much it would scare the horse.


----------



## smrobs

:rofl: AB.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh I didn't even take the girls into consideration. Riding without a bra would leave me looking like I went 10 rounds with Ali.


----------



## countmystrides

hahahahha i'm so disgusted. poor horse  ! he's got a pretty nice seat though.


----------



## franknbeans

Alwaysbehind said:


> My lack of riding ability aside, I could not do that. The girls would flop around so much it would scare the horse.


 
Yup-and that will be MY new reason not to do it... horse might spook. Good one AB thanks!:clap:

But, it might be one way to help my plastic surgeon put his kids thru school.....:wink:


----------



## masseyk

Hahaha! That's awesome!! =)) That guy has a great seat!


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> My lack of riding ability aside, I could not do that. The girls would flop around so much it would scare the horse.


Meh, I'd just tie mine in a knot and fling 'em over my head. It might be scary, but not to the horse! :-o


----------



## barrelracer892

Alwaysbehind said:


> My lack of riding ability aside, I could not do that. The girls would flop around so much it would scare the horse.


:rofl:

Awesome video. Just, awesome. :shock: :lol: :twisted:  :wink:


----------



## AlexS

That was fantastic!


----------



## Heartland

:rofl::clap:I'm not sure which is funnier! The video or the other comments on here! I soooo needed that today. Too funny!


----------



## Arksly

Bahahahaha! I would call this Natural Horsemanship. Hehe


----------



## reining girl

hahahaha lol o my. that took some balls.


----------



## barrelracer892

Arksly said:


> Bahahahaha! I would call this Natural Horsemanship. Hehe


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap:


----------



## ilyTango

Arksly said:


> Bahahahaha! I would call this Natural Horsemanship. Hehe


:lol::lol::lol:Totally agree! Nothin' better than some good ol' All-Natural Horsemanship. XD


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Arksly said:


> Bahahahaha! I would call this Natural Horsemanship. Hehe


So true!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Arksly said:


> Bahahahaha! I would call this Natural Horsemanship. Hehe


Please don't give the Pepperonis any ideas! :shock:

The last thing I want to see is The Mustachioed One riding nekkid! MY EYES!!! :-o :shock: :-x


----------



## Shalani

hahaha STREAKER!!!


----------



## barrelracer892

Speed Racer said:


> Please don't give the Pepperonis any ideas! :shock:
> 
> The last thing I want to see is The Mustachioed One riding nekkid! MY EYES!!! :-o :shock: :-x


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl: :shock:

Eww....


----------



## masatisan

At the end it says "qui dit mieux?" which means something along the lines of "who knows better?" (literally "who says better"?)

I love how at the end he races out of the arena, and you can see people starting to applaud!

I wish it had the original sound!


----------



## Gidget

o.o

...ewww!

I can't believe I watched that. Sooooo glad nothing flew up or shown.


----------



## LuvsArabella

Hahahaha wow, bold! Or maybe just likes attention. FUnny either way!


----------



## smrobs

Gidget, if I was him, I think I would be more concerned with it flopping down and ending up between me and the horse :shock:.


----------



## Gidget

ooo,yeaa...you're right smrobs..lol...OUCH!


My husband was posting bareback last night and he was worried about that! Atleast he wears clothes.


----------



## Eliz

It kinda looks like he has breeches on... kinda. Look at his waistline.
Then again there's that crack


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Awesome video! Kudos to that guy


----------



## haleylvsshammy

hahahaha! too funny! The music seemed appropriate as well! I LOVE everybody's comments!


----------



## Carleen

Half of me wants to laugh uncontrollably and the other half wants to roll on the floor and tear my eyes out.





Speed Racer said:


> I can only think of the snail tracks I'd leave on the horse's back. :shock:


LOL!!


----------



## Chiilaa

Carleen said:


> Half of me wants to laugh uncontrollably and the other half wants to roll on the floor and tear my eyes out.


I am right there with you lol

I am just glad that the operator of the camera was very lax with the close=ups... that one double where he is riding away from the camera could only get worse closer up :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JustPaint

LOL!!! Is all I can do but wow I wish I had a seat like this guy.


----------



## speedy da fish

I dont think a girl could do that... lol

and ouch that must of hurt

Nice tan lines too!


----------



## GuitarChump

Hahahaha WTF?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snookeys

HAHAHA. That was great! He sure sped through the course... wonder if it was cold? ;] Gosh I just can't imagine how embarrassing it would have been if he'd fallen off! Getting up and running out of the arena all nekkid... At least when he's on the horse, his bits are pretty much covered by the horse's neck... :shock:

Honestly when I watched this at first I thought he was the equestrian equivalent to a streaker, because he kept looking toward the center of the ring like there was someone coming after him. HAHAH


----------



## rraylutz210

hahahahahahahahaha. oh my god! thank you op for sharing, this definitely made me smile. And become a little green monster with envy for his riding skills.


----------



## RedTree

haha I love the fact that he kept going after, he sure is brave though


----------



## Snookeys

It looks like he only has a halter on the horse too! Maybe that's why they went so flippin fast! :shock:


----------



## A knack for horses

For those who still don't know how to define natural horsemanship.............here ya go. :lol:

That was amusing, but I think he probably hated cleaning out all the horse hair from you know where.


----------



## Buckcherry

weird weird weird his bits are smacking the horse the whole time gross!!!


----------



## ladybugsgirl

hahahahaha


----------



## Azale1

ROFL That's all I can say. Wow


----------



## Xhex428

LOL! That made my night! That guy is a really good rider!


----------



## GreyRay

HAHAHAHAHA!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Hahaha great! Redefining Natural Horsemanship here!


----------

